# C-Shock / my first Specktra FOTD



## annrose (Jul 2, 2007)

Long time no post!  Haven't been on Specktra in awhile...but I thought I'd share this FOTD I posted on MUA a few days ago.  I think this is actually the first time I've shared a FOTD on Specktra.  Please excuse the creasing concealer and the Aquaphor that is ABOVE my lip...lol =P

All MAC unless otherwise noted...
Face: Face & Body foundation C4+C6, Select Cover-Up NC42+NC45, Medium Dark MSF Natural
Cheeks: Cargo Medium bronzer, Springsheen blush
Eyes: Ricepaper, Eyepopping, Big T eyeshadows, Annabelle black Smoothliner, Lancome Hypnose w/p
Lips: Moltobene Lip Varnish


Natural light:






With Flash:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 2, 2007)

i like it!!! ur like really really gorgeous!! I hope u keep posting!


----------



## zori (Jul 2, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Janice (Jul 2, 2007)

You are beautiful, and I loooove these colors against your gorgeous skin! Moltobene looks FAB!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful, you look very refreshed.  I love your skin.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2007)

Love this!  You are really pretty!


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 2, 2007)

those colors are awesome on you! wowie!


----------



## Joke (Jul 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

gorgeous! i love that lipcolour on you.


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 2, 2007)

aww you're beautiful! you have such a beautiful complexion and your teeth are so white o_o; hahaha


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. You're really gorgeous! Your make-up is very pretty, too!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

gorgeous, love it


----------



## annrose (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind words, everyone!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_aww you're beautiful! you have such a beautiful complexion and your teeth are so white o_o; hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's all thanks to Crest Whitestrips


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 2, 2007)

You are so beautiful, great job!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 2, 2007)

ur gorgeous hunny! i hope u post more


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2007)

Ur absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 2, 2007)

VERY PURDY!  I have to come up with some money---You are further fueling my NEED for C shock!


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning.  Very nicely done.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## rmseals (Jul 3, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## MAC is love (Jul 3, 2007)

i love that lip color on you!!!! this is gorgeous.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 4, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 4, 2007)

love this look.  bright and vibrant c-shock colors but still a totally wearable look.  

you have great skin too.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 4, 2007)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep posting!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 4, 2007)

and why have you never posted a fotd?? fabulous! i look forward to more fotd's from you....

i might have to try moltobene lip varnish.. is it still up on the site?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 4, 2007)

that is so pretty


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nicely done...you are gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

pretty!I love BIG T too!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

ooooh  i love this one, subtle yet very very pretty


----------



## Edie (Jul 5, 2007)

The colours look AWESOME on you!


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

yay! welcome back!!!
very pretty btw =] and i love your brows .


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 21, 2008)

Verry pretty! You have lovely teeth. The natural photo shows the colours well.


----------



## Briar (Mar 21, 2008)

You've used my favorite colors, and they look absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 21, 2008)

FIERCE... love it


----------



## kimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

your eyebrows are marvelous.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2008)

Great look! I really like it.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 24, 2008)

soooo pretty!


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## JoyZz (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 24, 2008)

Ur too beautiful and the makeup is stunning! PERFECT!


----------



## Briar (May 24, 2008)

I LOVE the yellow and green looks and you pull this off fabulously!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 25, 2008)

really pretty


----------



## Paramnesia (May 10, 2009)

Oh that looks really pretty, I love C-shock e/s's


----------



## *lolly (May 10, 2009)

You are gorgeous!!! Keep posting more fotd's!!


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

Wow, beautiful! Your brows are perfect ^_^


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

You look awesome I love the green + yellow Combo.

And WOW to your teeth, they are super white


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 10, 2009)

ur so pretty! i love your features!


----------

